# SO it finally happened



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

After years of this hell, ive decided enough is enough, i cant take it anymore, its got worse, its there all the time, etc etc. Ive decided to go back to hospital, i kept pussying out, but i dont have a choice now, after i went mental and rang my psych. bye bye see you soonxxx bosko.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck Bosko!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for everyones support on here, 4 years i thought i could do it on my own, obviously not. ugh cant type shaking and i feel utterly fucked. An amberlamps is coming to pick me up hahahaha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

How long are you going to be there?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Bosko said:


> After years of this hell, ive decided enough is enough, i cant take it anymore, its got worse, its there all the time, etc etc. Ive decided to go back to hospital, i kept pussying out, but i dont have a choice now, after i went mental and rang my psych. bye bye see you soonxxx bosko.


Hope it all goes ok bra


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

You'll be okay Bosko. Hang in there.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Please update us as soon as you can bosko


----------

